

The economics of trust. why you should trust Google. - waila
http://blog.rounds.com/economics-of-trust/

======
codeup
The content of this post doesn't live up to the title ("The Economics of
Trust: Dr. Elliot Jaffe"). TL;DR: "Large companies are the safest place to
store your data. They have an economic incentive to maintain your privacy."

Unconvincing.

~~~
mh_
The logic has flaws indeed. Despite the suggested economic incentive the big
companies may have, its also obvious that the big companies are a juicier
target, since it is clear that the data collects at those points. This is well
understood, and explains why Google was attacked with the now famous Aurora
attacks.. The simple truth is that people who care should turn to encryption

